
How Social Media Destroys an Entrepreneur’s Ability to Succeed - rezachowdhury
http://www.alleywatch.com/2013/06/how-social-media-destroys-an-entrepreneurs-ability-to-succeed/
======
enemtin
This makes so much sense. I find that when I am bombarded by info all day I
get way more ideas for content but yet have a harder time executing writing
that content.

